# Calif. South Coast



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*UNOFFICIAL*
Rotation - 12-44-28-60
​ *Open* -call backs to 2nd series- 1,2,4,5,7,12,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,32,35,37,39,44,45,​47,49,53,54,55,56,57,58,60,61,63,
*36 back to the 2nd series** / #44 starts 2nd series
*​


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Derby* -*UNOFFICIAL*

To the 4th in the morning

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,23,24,25,26,27,28

​


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Unofficial
AM*
Rotation 12-20-28-36
25 Dogs Back to the 2nd series 
1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,21,22,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35

​


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Unofficial OPEN
*23 Back to the 3rd series
*1,4,5,7,13,16,19,20,21,24,26,27,35,37,40,45,49,53,55,56,58,60,63
*​


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Unofficial*
* AM
15 to the 3rd
*1,3,5,7,10,12,14,21,23,25,30,31,32,33,35​


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

*Unofficial OPEN*

14 Back to the 4th series

*4,5,7,13,16,19,20,26,37,40,55,56,60,63,*

Good luck to all ​


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Derby Results*

1st Dottie Ray's League Of Her Own O-Andy Kahn H-Amie Duke
2nd Tes Take A Chance On Me O-Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins H-Mickey
3rd Suncrest Winter Rye O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Linda
4th Dottie Ray's Blue 4 You O-Andy Kahn H-Amie Duke
RJ Logie Who's My Daddy O-Margo & Garry Wikjord H-Gary
JAMS 1,3,6,8,11,15,19,20,23,25,26,28


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Russ - any news on Q


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Bump Any Q news ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Fred Warf said:


> Thanks Russ - any news on Q


They ran a triple with a retired gun and a blind tight to the backside of one of the guns. I do not have the callbacks.


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

Q to the 3rd: 1,6,7,8,9,10,12,14,15,16,18,21.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Go Jones! #16


----------



## tntdse (Mar 3, 2010)

8 dogs for Q to 4th: 1,6,7,9,12,14,15,21.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Have heard GREAT news about the Open, but would like conformation....please post results.


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

A Huge CONGRATULATIONS to Eric Fangsrud, Yankee Fork Yancy, and owner 
Gary Rowlett on their 1st place in the Open and to Vans Flying Dutchman,owner Donna & Gerry Vanderzanden on Eric's 3rd Place with Dutch.
The 1st Place Win gives Yancy his FC.
Way to go Boys,and Mission Mountain Retrievers!!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you Leslie for posting.
Congratulations to Eric and two fine dogs. Yancy gives a new meaning to ...always trying and heart. To the new FC Yancy and Gary, congratulations. Dutch you are next.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric,Gary on Yancy's Open win and FC. Also to Eric and Jerry on Dutch's 3rd place in the Open.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Any one have the results from the trial? - all the stakes - not on EE yet


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Fred Warf said:


> Any one have the results from the trial? - all the stakes - not on EE yet


I heard that Freedom run by Chad Costa won the Am and Keno & Arnie Erwin took second.


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats to Corrie and Paula Elmes on their Open second with Tru's Little Cruiser, handled by John Henninger.


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Derrick Wilkerson said:


> Congrats to Corrie and Paula Elmes on their Open second with Tru's Little Cruiser, handled by John Henninger.


Thanks Derrick! And thanks to John H. and Amie D. for finding us Cruise—they've done a great job with him.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Derrick Wilkerson said:


> Congrats to Corrie and Paula Elmes on their Open second with Tru's Little Cruiser, handled by John Henninger.


*WOW!!* 

*Let me 2nd this. Good going Cruise and John!!

Congrats to Corrie and Paula.*


----------

